# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Abdullah gülbahar

## ceydaaa

Ankara'lıydı. Milli Eğitim 
Bakanlığı'nda memur olarak çalışıyordu Ankara Ticaret ve Turizm Yüksek Öğretmen 
Okulu ögrencisi olup, 20 yaşındaydı. Ankara Hasköy'de işinden evine dönerken 
komünistler tarafından kaçırıldı. Ağır işkencelere maruz kalmış bir halde Hasköy 
Su Deposu civarında ağır yaralı olarak bulundu. Hastaneye kaldırıldıysa da 
kurtarılamıyarak şehid oldu. Cenazesi Ankara Karşıyaka Mezarlığı'nda toprağa 
verildi.

----------

